# maiden voyage



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Took the maiden voyage yesterday at a local lake around my house, with my son. Caught two large mouth bass and realized how relaxing it could be out on the water. Couple observations I made:

1. It was good to paddle without customizing anything on the yak because it helped me realize my paddling patterns and where I will need to put stuff for ease of fishing. I'm a fisherman with a yak, not a yakker who is fishing.
2. Understood the greater potential in catching fish when you are able to move around the water.
3. Scratches on the bottom of the boat are inevitable. 
4. Although T120 is around 60lbs, it is heavy to carry.
5. Watching my 2 year old son's eyes as the fish came up was priceless.
6. Four front scupper holes definitely will need plugs. My son was sitting in some water.

With the high initial cost of buying a yak and all the accessories that is needed to start off, I realized it is well worth it. Just spending quality time with my son is well worth it.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> 3. Scratches on the bottom of the boat are inevitable


aint that the truth. try cuttin up a pool noodle for plugs. it's cheap, easy, and no big deal if you lose one.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

good idea. I'll go out to wally world and buy one. Honestly, I had no idea what you guys were talking about when you said pool noodle. I had to do an image search on google for it. 

I'll post some pics of the scupper plug project soon.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I am assuming you have a 2 piece paddle. Take it apart and shove the end, the middle part of the paddle into pool noodle and wha la you have a scupper plug.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

woooo....


----------

